
The Many Faces of David Bowie in This Beautifully Illustrated Gif - ChrisCinelli
http://nerdist.com/see-the-many-faces-of-david-bowie-in-this-beautifully-illustrated-gif/
======
ChrisCinelli
I find fascinating how David Bowie has been able to reinvent himself over
time!

